# irg.ein besonderer effekt...



## aleX Angel (28. Dezember 2004)

hallo, 

mein zweites thread heut. sorry. aber ich bin am ende. kreativität dreht sich grad im kreis irg.wie.
hab jetz ein design gemacht unter dem thema "du entkommst mir nicht" nach einem Lied von Quarks. 
Im Zentrum is der platz für die inhalte, drunter die navi, und rechts oben ein platz für den kalender *g* den ich mittlerweile auf die reihe gekriegt hab. Soo und nun....
nun hab ich 2 tolle bilder, die ich da mit einarbeiten will, soll irg.wie locker wirken und nicht einfach nur so 2 quadrate sein. hab jetz schon so n gezackten rand probiert (wie bei alten foddos) sieht aba kacke aus. ich hab einfach keine idee mehr, wie ich die bilder ins desi einfügen könnte... hat jemand von euch ne idee? n effekt? irgendwas... mir gehen die ideen aus...

vielleicht habt ihr ja ne geniale idee.
oder ... whatever. ich brauch hilfe.
das zweite mal heute, pardon² 

aleX


----------



## Mamphil (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi!

Häng mal dein bisheriges Design an. Dann können wir was passendes vorschlagen 

Du könntest je nach Stil die Ränder ins transparente laufen lassen, die Ränder evtl. "geschwungen" schneiden und ein bisschen mit den Filtern spielen...

Mamphil


----------



## aleX Angel (28. Dezember 2004)

*Hilfe*

also im moment bin ich grad mal wieder total down. mir gefällt vom bisherigen desi nix mehr, aber die bilder find ich jetz hübsch. ach mensch...
hab die bilder so mit orangem glow effekt gemacht und so ne kratzer struktur eingearbeitet, die form is jetz ein quadrat bzw. rechteck mit abgerundeten ecken... sieht schon schick aus. aber das restliche des is mist. 

meine bisherige page is hier  zu finden. Aber der stil soll ja diesmal grundauf anders sein. Ich habe einfach keine idee, vielleicht sollte ich es ganz lassen... 

help.
will ja was machen
also 
help
please


----------



## DjMG (28. Dezember 2004)

ich kann deine page nicht sehen.

is die URL wirklich korrekt ? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


Lg
DjMG


----------



## dkf (29. Dezember 2004)

*Re: Hilfe*

Hmm, da fehlt wohl die TLD!
Mein Firefox hat zwar was aufgemacht, aber http://www.delyx.com meinst du wohl nicht, oder?


----------



## aleX Angel (29. Dezember 2004)

ich hab ne .de .vu / site...
also einfach an das delyx. de .vu/ anhängen
hat des prog hier bestimm irg.wie geblockt. sorry

mittlerweile habsch aber mein desi fertig... hatte nach ein paar tassen kaffe noch n kreativen schub gestern abend und mein einziges prob ist wie ich ein frame transparent krieg


----------

